# B14 Kickpanels



## Guest (Aug 13, 2002)

I'm looking to see if anyone has made custom 6.5" kickpanels for their front doors. Pictures would be great!


----------



## omega (Jun 27, 2002)

I made them for a 2001 Ford Focus and I'm about to start on my 96 200SX, fiberglass, so when I get all done I'll be sure to post pictures of the install in and out.


----------



## G_Funk013 (Jul 9, 2002)

That would be a great help for all of us out there trying to make their own.


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

Well, I'd hate to make his shiny head bigger than it already is  but check out Wes' site:

www.wes.nissanpower.com

he goes step by step on how to do it. AND I think he is selling his pair of kick panels. Check out the classified section.


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

I just finished mine for my B13 following Wes's instructions. Fiberglass is no fun, but the results sure are awesome. Do the resining outside, the stuff is NASTY.


----------



## omega (Jun 27, 2002)

heh, it must be me, but i like the smell. on the focus we used a felt like cloth from a fabric store to wrap the originals, it stretched well and worked as a good base, beyond that is was just fiberglass matting and resin, etc..


----------

